# dogs and a lack of fear



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

Me and my wife have 4 dogs. 2 have a healthy fear of loud tools, one is overly terrified of loud tools (shakes for hours if I turn on the air compressor.) But I have one that has been known to walk up and nuzzle my back leg when running a router or table saw. She scared the hell outta me the first time she did it. I keep her locked away from me now when I run thosse tools but I have never seen a dog immune to the fear of tools before.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Dogs, other pets, children and some spouses...*

Dogs, other pets, children and some spouses...
Do not belong in the work area, NOR should enter the work area without some notification that won't startle the operator while machines are running. 

My buddy has a 120 lb. Rotty that will come up from behind me and burst between my legs during driveway conversation. He thinks that's fun, but he could easily tip me over. Loud noises from V8 engines don't faze him either. Not your best shop helper, but a heck of a guard dog. :yes:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I agree bill. I have a black lab that does the same thing. Sometimes she'll just bump into you without notice. And if your working on a saw, I could be very bad. She's afraid of the initial start up of the chainsaw, weed wacker, and anything that has a rewind starter. My little guy doesn't really like the law mower. He's kinda fearless to other tools.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

My labrador comes from a hunting lineage, so she will curl up nearby on the floor and go to sleep while I'm running the tools. The one that I have to keep from startling me is my wife, though.


----------



## Handipants (Jul 31, 2011)

My neighbor's cat won't listen to you if you want him to, but turn on any power tools and it's like you rang the dinner bell.


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Why is it people feel the need to holler to you as you use power tools. As if another15 seconds will make a difference. I even had a Safety Man yell to one of my guys as he ran a table saw!!!!! I was not nice to the Safety Man.

I guess it shows how much we are concentrating on what we are doing if it makes us jump.


----------



## EM3 (Sep 12, 2011)

My Corgi fears all kinds of strange noises like the vaccum cleaner but has no fear of some of the power tools while they are running in the shop. She is strange.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

We had a dog that would sleep in the sun just outside the garage. I could be running the saw, router, sander or anything and the worst thing that he would do would be to open an eye. 

The mailman would pet him too.


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

My dog that "knows no fear" just pulled this last night..running start, jumped right off some railroad ties onto our patio furniture. 









Now imagine this with a tablesaw. geeesh.


----------

